# Happy Thought Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a traditional coffee shop, serving breakfast and lunch. Our shop is located in an old bank building dating back to 1864, with the original marble floors and vault. We are in a historic downtown area.

More...


----------

